# Can you ever have enough cutters?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know...

They're Here!!


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Jesus. Hopefully you got my M.O today or get it tommorow. I sent it monday.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow! Looking good. I'm looking forward to breaking one in.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

OOOO I can't wait. I sent your M.O. out this morning.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Can you see me doing my Happy Dance.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Just wanted to let you know...
> 
> They're Here!!


Don't let my _mohel _know. :r

What's the deal on these (I missed it.)


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

The answer to your question Dave is NO! I loose cutters on a daily basis, or at least miss place them. I wish now I had ordered 40 of them but will be happy with 15...Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

One for every day of the................ century


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Happy Happy Joy Joy !!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Wowsers! They look great. Are they all in individual baggies?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Wowsers! They look great. Are they all in individual baggies?


Nope! They always have come 50 in a pack. INside they are naked as Dustin after 6 dirnks.  Never bought quite this many at one time. The logo and graphics came out really nice.

That is 1000 cutters in the picture.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow did I get caught snoozing.. :s I had no idea they were going to have the CS logo!!! Bummed I missed out.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy day!!! Happy day!!! Nothing like getting off work, and seeing a beautiful pic like that when I get home.

Now as long as Mr. Klugs doesn't try to disappear to Mexico with 1000 cutters, we are all going to be REAL happy.:r 

Thanks again for being the upfront on this. This is just an amazing plus to being a member of the "bestest" cigar forum on the net!!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Aaron said:


> Don't let my _mohel _know. :r
> 
> What's the deal on these (I missed it.)


Here is a link to the thread. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18372


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Agh... Just now i find out canadian postage rates went up the day i sent it out (Jan 16th) Hopefully the MO gets to you, or at least comes back to me.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Wahoo! Great job Dave. Thanks again! :w


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Those are _nice_! Great buy everybody!

:ms NCRM


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I just sent out my money for the Cutters this morning. THey lookk great. Wish I had upped my order. I decided to take the opportunity to do a little bombing too. 

And this bomb is ticking....Really!!!  

0305 0830 0004 6686 7419


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave, 

if we can help you with shipping them all out, we'd be happy to!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Dave,
> 
> if we can help you with shipping them all out, we'd be happy to!!


No problem Anita. Knew what I was getting into when I put this up. Actually kind of looking forward to it.

Off the the swimmeet.

Have a good one.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Gee... guess what just reminded me I need to send you a check???

 

Sorry... get it out right away!


----------



## SilverBullet (Jan 8, 2006)

Is there any more available?


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I intend to give away the majority of my cutters in the pif's and newbie sampler trades. Excellent initiative Dave!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm gonna keep every last one of mine. I will probably lose them by summer anyway. That is, except for the ones my son will "borrow":c


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Nope! They always have come 50 in a pack. INside they are naked as Dustin after 6 drinks.


Man, I'm not even around for 3 weeks and I _still_ get mentioned in Dave's threads.... thanx Dave, and (as you know) it only takes 5 drinks to get me naked and ready for action!

Oh also Dave, Tom told me about your little "erectile" problem and don't worry about it man, they make ***** pumps for that sort of thing

XXX


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Man, I'm not even around for 3 weeks and I _still_ get mentioned in Dave's threads.... thanx Dave, and (as you know) it only takes 5 drinks to get me naked and ready for action!
> 
> Oh also Dave, Tom told me about your little "erectile" problem and don't worry about it man, they make ***** pumps for that sort of thing
> 
> XXX


Man, I'm going to have nightmares now.


----------

